# Virginia reptile shows



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi my name is james and I'm a frog vendor that does the manassass va show and the Richmond va show and I will be doing the Newport news show for the first time in march. I just wanted to let you va froggers know ahead of time that there will be frogs at those shows. I know at recent shows there's normally know one there with frogs. I normally have available azureus, leucs, western bakhuis, giant orange, yellow backs, oyapoks, Brazilian yellow heads, red galacts, alanis, bakhuis, matechos, blue/black auratus, highland bronze auratus, vanzolinis, banded imitators, tarapotos, chazutas, and Iquitos. Any questions you can PM me or contact me at 443-310-2374 for availability or upcoming shows. I'm also willing to meet depending on distance but I do not ship know matter what time of year.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Will you be attending the Feb 16th Manassas reptile show? 


-B


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, I do every manassass show


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Im also willing to trade for other frogs and tortoises, plus I'm always looking to buy wholesale juvi frogs or proven or probable pairs of adults


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I hadn't even heard of a Mananas show. I have been waiting for a show in or near NOVA for a while. Can someone give me some more details about this show!


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

It is held at the fair grounds in manassas it is a typical reptile show with people selling everything from animals to tanks to supplies. I sell only dart frogs, vivarium setups, fruit fly cultures and a assortment of broms when I have them. 

The address is: prince William county fairgrounds
Manassas, va 20108
The next show is February 16th


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Can some one tell where and when the Richmond meet is?


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Jtsfrogs said:


> It is held at the fair grounds in manassas it is a typical reptile show with people selling everything from animals to tanks to supplies. I sell only dart frogs, vivarium setups, fruit fly cultures and a assortment of broms when I have them.
> 
> The address is: prince William county fairgrounds
> Manassas, va 20108
> The next show is February 16th



The two times I have gone there was no one selling anything dart frog related.
It was worse than the maryland show. But I would like to see the frog community take over the Manassas show. 




-B


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Jtsfrogs said:


> Yes, I do every manassass show


This will be my third show there with frogs and I will be doing every manasass and Richmond show from here on out and I have a very large selection of frogs I do numerous tincs and thumbnails and i should have some select pumilio available soon


----------

